#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Controle de banda acima de 3megabits/s pra cima

## raumaster

Olá!

Estou enfrentando um problema estranho que de início achei ser alguma limitação na transmissão Wireless no AP Rocket M2, por estar na frequência 2.4GHz e tudo mais, mas enfim. Alguns clientes meu que possui plano de 3Megabits/s tavam reclamando que a velocidade nos testes ficavam quase sempre entre 2 mega e 2,5Mbps, raramente passa disso, eu fiz alguns testes e considerei que o AP era o problema, por estar com média de 35 usuários Online, canalização em 10Mhz, mas não fazia sentido pq no teste de TX entre antena batiam 20Mbps através do Speedtest do AirOS. Daí fazendo testes usando uma única sessão TCP ou seja, enviando a imagem de firmware pra CPE do cliente, sem fazer controle de banda, a velocidade ainda não tava lá essas coisas, ratamente batia o valor contratado mas aí decidi fazer um teste no speedtest.net no lado do cliente, mas com controle de banda desativado e pimba, chegou bater 12Mbps! O speedtest.net usa várias sessões TCP no teste e por isso conseguiu mostrar a capacidade da conexão do cliente, limitada só pela banda do link. Então fiz o mesmo teste com controle de banda, abaixei pra 3Mbps e novamente o resultado abaixo de 3Mega, 2.1, 2.2, 2.5, 2.4, repetido em vários testes, então mais uma vez tirei o controle de banda e novamente deu 11Mbps no teste do site speedtest.net! Então coloquei o controle de banda pra 4Megabits/s aí a velocidade do cliente agora sim chegou perto dos 3Mega no Speedtest, em alguns testes deu 2.9, outros 3.1, 3.2, 2.8, 3... Os clientes com planos de 1 mega, 2 mega ou menos, tão com velocidade normal, ja partir dos 3mega no controle de banda a coisa parece que não é controlada corretamente. 

A RB é uma 750G com 66 clientes cadastrados, média de consumo de banda de 7Mbps, todos controlados via Simple Queue, upload máximo de 200K no plano 3Mega. Versão do RouterOS 5.23. LoadBalance numa RB750GL com dois links com mesma versão 5.23 do RouterOS. O processamento na RB750G raramente bate 50%, fica geralmente nos 30%, mais ou menos, na do LoadBalance fica muito mais baixo.

Alguém sabe pq esse comportamento? 

Obrigado!

ATUALIZAÇÃO:

Acabei de realizar um teste usando um acelerador de download, segmentando o arquivo baixado e baixando de vários servidores diferentes, no caso usei o Getright e controlando a banda em 3Megabits/s o máximo que dá no download fica em torno dos 200KB/s e as vezes menos, mas instantaneamente assim que desabilito a regra de controle de banda a velocidade sobe muito, chegando a perto dos 400KB/s e se mantém, é só habilitar novamente regra q a velocidade começa a cair paulativamente até ficar abaixo dos 200KB/s! Pq acontece isso se a velocidade tá controlada em 3megabits? Tentei então colocar em 10Mbits/s, mas mesmo assim a velocidade não sobe na mesma proporção que se eu tirasse todo controle de banda. Será que essa RB não tá guentando gerenciar a quantidade de clientes, mesmo com processamento em menos de 50%? Queria entender o pq desse comportamento!

ATUALIZAÇÃO 2:

Tenho três faixas de IP's nessa RB750G, uma para a interface cabeada, outra pra interface Wireless1 e outra pra Wireless 2. Na interface cabo o controle ta ocorrendo corretamente, ja na Wireless não, qualquer coisa acima de 2 mega, o mais que rende fica na casa dos 2 mega e meio com controle ativado e sem controle de banda, bate 10 mega fácil em qualquer teste. Mistério...

ATUALIZAÇÃO 3:

Fiz os testes nas três redes que possuo nessa RB:

192.168.0.0/24
192.168.1.0/24
192.168.3.0/24

E apenas na rede 192.168.0.0/24 que o controle de banda não funciona bem, acima de 2.5Mega. Testei configurações diversas, c/ e s/ controle de banda nas outras redes e apenas nessa que o controle está ruim. Pq?? Que coisa mais tosca!

Solução momentanea:

Deixar na RB configurado a banda pra 20Mega, chutei esse valor pq se deixar "unlimited" não vai mostrar a velocidade passante na RB, dai controlei a banda direto no "Traffic Shaping" da Nanostation do cliente, pronto, agora o cliente ta satisfeito com a velocidade q ta rendendo os 3 mega certinho! Essa realmente eu nao to conseguindo entender!

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo qual equipamento vc usa no cliente?

----------


## bjaraujo

Faça um pequeno teste. Configure 3 de down e 1 de up e refaça o teste.

----------


## raumaster

O equipamento que to usando são Nanoloco M2. 

Já fiz teste com upload em 1 mega, 10mega e liberado, não mudou o resultado, não é falta de upload. 

Eu to pensando em mudar a interface ethernet na RB pra ver se melhora, mas vou ter que fazer lá pras 5 da manhã pra não incomodar os clientes. Por enquanto o controle através do AirOS tá servindo pq clientes com 3megabits são poucos por enquanto.

----------


## bjaraujo

Faça o seguinte então:
Persquise por um software chamado winmtr é um traceroute com ping.
Sem quaisquer tráfego coloque seu gateway e outro ip(ou domínio) como destino e observe o percentual de perdas o ideal é 0%.
Rode os mesmos testes novamente mas agora gere tráfego quando no download quanto no upload um de cada vez, podes usar o speedtest.net. Observe quando começa a ocorrer perda.

Faça o teste com e sem limite de trafego. Se ocorrer muita perda sem tráfego dispare o teste para o AP.

----------


## raumaster

Fiz três testes com o WinMTR pingando o Gateway.

1 - Com controle de banda apenas na Nanostation para 3 mega de download e 200K de up: 0% de perda. Speedtest.net: 3.11Mbps Download

2 - Sem controle na Nanostation, mas com controle na RB: 0% de perda 2.32Mbps Download

3 - Sem controle algum: 0% de perda. 13.2Mbps download

Ou seja, nenhuma conclusão, pelo menos da minha parte, até agora. O controle da RB continua mantendo a velocidade abaixo do plano, mas no controle feito na Nanostation para 3000Kbps ta dando 3 cravados, até um pouquinho a mais.

----------


## bjaraujo

Você sabe que seu enlace está bom e sem perdas após esses testes com tráfego; eliminou um suspeito.
parece problema na RB mesmo infelizmente não conheço solução. Estou com um problema parecido aqui terei quer por um linux atrás da RB para controlar a velocidade contratada.

----------


## raumaster

Eu vou testar em outra interface amanhã, tem uma sobrando, se não funcionar, vou trocar de RB, pegar uma mais potente e configurar tudo do zero, não vou nem pegar backup da outra, vou configurar do zero. 

Valeu, cara!

----------


## aryclivedsmoraes

Tenho esse mesmo problema na minha rede,disponibilizo velocidades de até 5 Megas, mais tenho que trabalhar com a queues ilimitada devido a esse problema de controle de velocidade do mikrotik, e ficaria muito agradecido se alguém solucionar esse problema.

----------


## hbuzatto

Estou exatamente com o mesmo problema aqui, já fiz os mesmos testes que o amigo que abriu o tópico, mas não cheguei a conclusão nenhuma.

Já fiz testes em RB1100, PC X86, RB2011 todos com versão 6.2 e nada, clientes até 2mbps vai bem, acima disso não libera a velocidade configurada.

----------


## sgtelecom

Eu a muito tempo atras ja reclamava disso, se voce olhar na queue em Statistic vc vera um montao de pacote Dropped e Borrows.
Eu na epoca consegui amenizar mudando para "pcq", ai sim a pessoa conseguia chegar a velocidade contratada

----------


## WordNet

como esta configurado este plano? 3M ou 3072k?
já tive o mesmo problema quando configurava 4mb no cliente usando 4M no mikrotik
mudando para 4092k, pronto cliente recebendo 4 megas certinho

----------


## djigor

Eu também noto isso aqui também...mas uso BFW...

O que faço é já cadastrar um perfil maior para o assinante para bater a banda contratada...

----------


## infoservwireless

> como esta configurado este plano? 3M ou 3072k?
> já tive o mesmo problema quando configurava 4mb no cliente usando 4M no mikrotik
> mudando para 4092k, pronto cliente recebendo 4 megas certinho


Coreto amigo.. O MK faz contagem da banda por medição em KBPS por causa dos pacotes que são em K tambem...

----------


## jorgilson

1MByte=1024kilobyte

----------


## hbuzatto

> como esta configurado este plano? 3M ou 3072k?
> já tive o mesmo problema quando configurava 4mb no cliente usando 4M no mikrotik
> mudando para 4092k, pronto cliente recebendo 4 megas certinho


Já fiz testes com os 2 valores, 8M e 8192k e não passa de 5mbps...

Muito esquisito isso... se eu mudar pra "unlimited" ai bate 25mbps  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sinal que na rede não é o problema...

----------


## flacknet

> Já fiz testes com os 2 valores, 8M e 8192k e não passa de 5mbps...
> 
> Muito esquisito isso... se eu mudar pra "unlimited" ai bate 25mbps 
> 
> Sinal que na rede não é o problema...


Use PCQ, já foi dito isto.
Se olhar na Queue, vai ver um monte de pacote dropado

----------


## AndrioPJ

Vá em Queue > Type
Altere para "sfq" todos que estiverem como "pfifo".

Refaça os testes!!!

----------


## hbuzatto

Amanhã cedo vou mudar e refazer os testes!

Obrigado amigos!

----------

